# Greetings from OPS



## Seig (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi! My name is Jack Carter, and you don't want to know me...

Always wanted to say that......
     Seriously, I am Seig, the Martial Talk Ops Administrator. Kaith Rustaz aka Silent Bob is in charge of the technical side of things on the board, I run everything else. Bob and I are very lucky, we have forged a Top Notch Staff.
       I came to MT because my wife told me to. That is no lie. At the time, we were running a small school in Shepherdstown, West Virginia and were looking for some ideas. She came across MT and made me join. In the course of my time here, I have met many of today's members, forging some strong friendships along the way.
      My martial arts backround is colorful as I have done some extensive travelling, but in a nutshell, I am a fourth degree black in EPAK. I also have BBs in other arts. 
Welcome to Martial Talk, don't drink the water.


----------



## bignick (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice to meet you...

what's that you say?



			
				Seig said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martial Talk, don't drink the water.


excuse me...i think i need to run to the restroom :barf:


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 14, 2004)

The water's the least of anyone's worries.  If Seig hands you a coke, be worried....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi, I am Rich Parsons.

I am the Assistant Operational (Ops) Adminsitrator of Martial Talk.

If you have questions try to post them in a forum that would make sense to get an answer. If it is a specific issue that you want to ask of the staff, then look for the Moderator of that section. If you cannot find one then track down a Senior Moderator, or a Super Moderator. If all else fails then look up one of the three Admins, that would be Seig, Kaith Rustaz and myself. 

If you find a post objectionable, or insulting or to be causing problems please feel free to use the "Report to Mod" Function, by clicking on the Red Triangle, if you move your mouse over the icon it should read "Report Bad Post". This will bring this post to the staff's attention.

Also the scales are how you can give people Karma. If you like what they say, then click the approve, if you do not then the disapprove. You can leave them constructive feedback as well. Please note that abuse of this system , can and has been reported. 


Once again, if after looking around you do not find what you are looking for, just ask 


:asian:*
Rich Parsons
Martial Talk
Assistant Adminsitrator*


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Sep 14, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> The water's the least of anyone's worries. If Seig hands you a coke, be worried....


Diet Coke for me please, and pass the salted nuts, Thank You.artyon:


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> Diet Coke for me please, and pass the salted nuts, Thank You.artyon:


No salted nuts here; assaulted, no problem.


----------



## bignick (Sep 15, 2004)

i suppose the knuckle sandwiches are on the house?


----------



## Seig (Sep 15, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i suppose the knuckle sandwiches are on the house?


No, but I do run the occassional two for one special.


----------



## still learning (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello, The best support you can get is the wife/husband.  Life needs to be balance..........Aloha


----------



## jjmcc (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello There..


----------



## 47MartialMan (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello


----------



## JKD_Silat (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello! I joined about a week ago, and I've gained valuable insight already! Thanks for having me. Excuse me while I take an Immodium AD. Gotta run (littrerally).


----------



## jatiger (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome mat...don't really know what to say, was just surffing the web one day and got you guys.. just moved from Hawaii and exploring strnage new turf....keep me posted


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 23, 2006)

Whaz up!


----------



## matt.m (May 29, 2006)

I have not been a member for long.  However, this site is off the hook.  

Peace out


----------



## born_fighting (Oct 5, 2006)

Props are Do were they are do, this place is like a werahouse of Information. Good work.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 5, 2006)

hello


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

I think one of my soldiers was a student of yours for a time.  D you teach at the University?


----------

